# !!! Somerville needs your help - hybrids !!!



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I received a call back from Niki Ragan, a Texas Parks & Wildlife Biologist regarding the future stocking of hybrid striped bass in Lake Somerville.

Texas Parks & Wildlife performed lake studies and reached out in local papers asking for hybrid striper anglers to contact them if they fish for hybrid striper. They did not receive one letter, one email, or come in contact with a single hybrid striper angler during lake studies. The biologist informed me that Lake Somerville is currently off the hybrid striper stocking list due to the lack of anglers fishing for them.

Please see the attached email and send a hand written letter, send an email, and call to show your interest in the hardest fighting freshwater fish in
Texas. I want to flood them with letters, calls, and emails until we are placed back on the list!!!

Thanks & God Bless 2Cool!!!!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Well maybe they should post stuff on here. Especially when you consider that lake has been closed more than open in the last two years from flooding. Who reads papers anymore?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Well maybe they should post stuff on here. Especially when you consider that lake has been closed more than open in the last two years from flooding. Who reads papers anymore?


No kidding. You can't contact them about something if you don't hear about it! Thanks for posting


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Done!!!

And thanks for the heads up. Just making sure this is for lake Bucannon/Somerville LOL.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I gave them my 2cents along with several pics! I will be sending a letter as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Done!!!
> 
> And thanks for the heads up. Just making sure this is for lake Bucannon/Somerville LOL.


Oh lawd...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

are there hybrids left in sam rayburn. is it on the stocked lake list?


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Sent an email and got a positive reply back from Niki Ragan.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I planned to fish for hybrid, but the flood we had I couldn't go in March-May.


----------



## dflickd (Apr 27, 2012)

Response sent. Maybe they sent out the survey via 2 tin cans and some string...


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone who is anyone knows that social media is the way to reach your target audience these days. If they would have put this on any fishing board or Facebook they would have gotten the responses they were looking for.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Exactly what I told her and included in my email to them. I also gave them a link to this forum and others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

big D. said:


> Exactly what I told her and included in my email to them. I also gave them a link to this forum and others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same. To include the Somerville whitebass thread on TFF Bank Fishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangerharley1959 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know,I will get right on it....


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Sent an email this morning.


----------



## Hobie (Jul 11, 2016)

Big D can I share a screen shot of the email Niki sent you to Facebook?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Hobie said:


> Big D can I share a screen shot of the email Niki sent you to Facebook?


Please share.

I'd love for them to get as many emails and letters as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Dustin. Email sent. Even if I not able to catch them there yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for getting this out, big D! I got a nice response from Niki this morning thanking us for the replies and she specifically mentioned you and the links to 2cool and TFF. 
Everyone please help.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Great to hear!!!!

Thanks for all of the responses!

Keep them coming...


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Keep pasting and posting everywhere yall can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Heck yeah Ken!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I got a reply back today from her that said Somerville has been added to the list to request hybrids next year. Doesn't mean they'll get them, but at least they are on the list.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for your help and support 2Cool!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Awesome!!!

Now. How do we email about not letting Dustyn and Ryan catching all the hybrid!???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Hahahahah
Good one Ken!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

